# HAUNTED RADIO: tons of Michigan haunt news, howl-o-scream, 6 flags, hhn, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Hallowe'en At Greenfield Village, Vote for Michigan's Best Haunted Attraction, Zombie Bikini Car Wash, Howl-O-Scream, Halloween Horror Nights, Six Flags Magic Mountain Fright Fest, The Walking Dead, Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things remake, Dark Shadows, They Live, Piranha 3DD, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we wrap up our celebration of the Twilight Zone with a review of, "Time Enough At Last." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the classic hit song, "Monster Rap (Shock the Body)" by Bobby "Boris" Pickett. All of this and so much more on the July 18 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-071812.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

